# Thoughts on this draft?



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg I love her! Beautiful girl!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hard to say much without her standing square, but from what i can see she looks like a good solid horse.
Big shoulder and lots of depth through the chest.
Neck appears too short in comparison to her long back
Nice bum!
Possibly a little over at the knee
Hind legs seem ok


----------



## Horsinaround69 (Feb 22, 2014)

Her weight seems great - Maybe a touch more on the ribs but could be the way she is standing....if there is flesh there and you cannot directly feel the ribs I would maintain this beauties diet....remember obese horses can lead to far more complications that one that needs weight......Hooves joints heart etc

Beautiful girl! I have clydes myself....LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Big girl!

Lilriffian said most of it- short neck/long back combo. She also has a very short humerous, placing her front legs close to the point of shoulder. Probably will have a short stride up front. 

Love all that bone though, and the hindquarter is lovely as well


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute and for a draft x , she could probably use a few more pounds but not a lot.
I dont see over at the knee, it could be her markings making it look like she is. 
What are you going to use her for ?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not say she needs weight. She more likely needs work. 

Nice horse.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments! She is short strided, very short strided, but beautiful! My 14.2hh Quarter Horse can keep up with her canter at a fast trot. She is out of shape though, very flabby. It's been wet here since she was delivered, I'm hoping tomorrow by the afternoon the ground will be dried up enough where I can lunge her.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's some pictures of her getting lunged today. I don't think she was excited about it!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I like her, I wouldn't say she is under weight. Its been a hard winter she might have lost some over the winter. Spring grass and a good summer of grass will put her right back in good flesh. I wish I had a few like her.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Cute! She looks a lot like my own horse. A little bit of exercise and some good grass and/or hay should turn her around nicely. The pictures aren't the greatest for judging conformation, but I don't see anything glaringly wrong with her. She's built like a typical draft, so if you plan to ride her, you'll have to work extra hard to get her to engage and lift. She does look a little short-strided in the pictures, but I don't think it's her conformation that's holding her back. I think she's just out of shape. Once she's gains some stamina and muscle tone, and figures out how to use her own body, she should track up better and open up her stride a bit more. Good luck with her! I hope to see some updates in the future!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of her!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. she reminds me of my mare.


----------

